# What will it cost to relocate to Amsterdam?



## sledd (Mar 29, 2011)

My wife has been offered a position in Amsterdam, and we are sorting out negotiations right now, and I am trying to figure out a realistic amount for a relocation package.

This would need to include: 

Airfare for 2 adults
Lodging for a month or so (while we find a place to stay)
Security Deposit/First/Last month's rent
The cost of moving stuff (and would it be cheaper to move our furniture or to buy new furniture there?)

How much should we be looking for?


----------

